# What is the best dog food brand?



## Tac2015 (Mar 12, 2015)

I spend about £5-7 a week for dog food (a huge bag of dog biscuits lasts usually a month and about a pack of 12 canned food lasts about 2 weeks).

But, he seems to not want to eat his canned dog food lately. What are the best makes you can get from local shops such as ASDA, Tesco etc.? The usual options are - Winalot, Butchers, Pedigree, Supermarket Brand, Chappie, Hero.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

The only one of those I'd touch with a barge pole is Butchers, but you can get far better stuff by buying online and it's delivered to your house. Rocco is a good one, 100% meat.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

At the top of this forum ( Health and Nutrition section ) is a sticky thread - A-Z index of wet dog food. It analyzes different brands and gives them a colour rating.
To be honest though most pet foods available in supermarkets is not the best , exceptions being Lily's , sold in Tesco, and Naturediet available in Wilkos.

http://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/the-updated-wet-dog-food-index.305410/


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Super market brands normally aren't great.
The best food would be the one that suits your dog within your budget.
Of the supermarket foods I would guess the least bad ones are dry; lilys or harringtons wet; butchers
I feed dry Skinners salmon and potato online not the greatest not the worst but it suits my dogs and my budget.
Cheaper foods often work out more expensive as you need to feed more of them.


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

If you are on a budget then I can't see anything wrong with Winalot. We have had Muttly on it for ages (and he is quite fussy), he has a lovely coat, teeth etc and is healthy.
24 cans = £11 in Tesco's.
We do also feed him fresh veg and meat a couple of times a week.


----------



## Jem121 (May 6, 2012)

If you have a pets at home near you wainwrights trays are really good. They are good value for money as you need to feed a lot less than when on a cheaper food. Butchers tripe is a decent reasonable priced food available from supermarket


----------



## VickynHolly (Jun 23, 2013)

You can get Naturo wet in supermarkets, it has 60% meat in it. I think you can also get Webbox natural trays as well. Plus Lilys tins, but Lilys is expensive at about £2 a tin.
You can also get Encore dry which has 75% meat in it.

Or buy online, I buy wet, dry and treats from zooplus.


----------



## eagle (Feb 12, 2015)

James Wellbeloved is what we've always fed our dogs and our vet says it's one of the best.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

From the supermarkets: 

Naturo @ Tesco
Weebox (trays only!) @ Asda
Delicious Collection @ Sainsbury's 

All about £1 / tray but often on offer that works out about 80p

Can you order online as that opens up huge alternatives:

Granatapet from Happy Kitty Company comes in starting at £2.20 / 800g can - and absolutely top notch food 

Lukullus from Zooplus works out at about £1.30 / 800g can - and great quality


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Tac2015 said:


> I spend about £5-7 a week for dog food (a huge bag of dog biscuits lasts usually a month and about a pack of 12 canned food lasts about 2 weeks).
> 
> But, he seems to not want to eat his canned dog food lately. What are the best makes you can get from local shops such as ASDA, Tesco etc.? The usual options are - Winalot, Butchers, Pedigree, Supermarket Brand, Chappie, Hero.


The best ones are the ones which are the best for your dog.

Several supermarkets sell very reputable brands of dog food including Arden Grange and Lilys Kitchen to name but two.

And of course Chappie which is universally panned by many is also universally recommended by owners and vets for dogs who have upset tums 

All dogs are different and all brands must meet the legal guidelines on content and labelling.


----------



## Tanji (Jul 17, 2013)

Look at all about dog food has a great search engine to help you out with this


----------



## alan1971 (Apr 1, 2015)

forthglade natural lifestyle puppy trays are 99p each in just for pets if theres one local to you and rated at 4.6/5 on all about dog food.


----------

